# New FW L5.00 begin spooling for ViP222



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

```
PID=08B2h
 DownloadID:24GC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [3]
 L500:'L040'-'L099'
 L500:'L040'-'L099'
 1613:'1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-2]'&'L040'-'L099','L500'-'L500'
 New FW:'L500'&'1613'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
'1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-3]'&'VA[ACEGJ-NP-R].': 	{ViP222} R0000000001-R4000000000

PID=08B5h
 DownloadID:23GC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [3]
 L500:'AAA1'-'BWC1','L100'-'L499'
 L500:'AAA1'-'BWC1','L100'-'L499'
 1613:'1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-2]'&'AAA1'-'BWC1','L100'-'L500'
 New FW:'L500'&'1613'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [5/5]
'1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-3]'&'VAE.': 	{ViP222} R0076510496-R0082647100 R0076586174-R0076586174
'1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-3]'&'VAJ.': 	{ViP222} R0076510496-R0086342070 R0085297232-R0085297232
'1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-3]'&'VAL.': 	{ViP222} R0076510496-R0086812300
'1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-3]'&'VAM.': 	{ViP222} R0076510496-R0086177700 R0086607642-R0086607642
'1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-3]'&'VAR.': 	{ViP222} R0076510496-R0088767400 R0091189380-R0091189380
```
Interesting if it support EHD ...


----------



## Larry Allen (Jun 2, 2005)

Could we be that lucky?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If someone got it - please try connect USB external drive for check.


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

Bump for a response...


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

I am out of town. Will try when I get home in a couple of days.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Updated spool:


```
PID=08B5h
 DownloadID:25GC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [3]
 L500:'AAA1'-'BWC1','L100'-'L499'
 L500:'AAA1'-'BWC1','L100'-'L499'
 1613:'1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-2]'&'AAA1'-'BWC1','L100'-'L500'
 New FW:'L500'&'1613'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
'1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-3]'&'VA[ACEGJ-NP-R].': 	{ViP222}  R0078568393-R0085928814 R0076586174-R0076586174 R0085297232-R0085297232 R0086607642-R0086607642 R0091189380-R0091189380
```


----------

